# Hello Querétaro--anyone there?



## Retiring012

Hello - my husband and I are planning to retire within the next few years to Mexico, due to climate and proximity to the USA. I heard and read great things about Queretaro, Guanajuato and Morelia. Of course, we would have to visit those place to be able to make up our minds, but would love to hear from someone in Queretaro about the good, the bad and the ugly... Don't hold back. Cost of living, safety, infrastructure anything you want to tell me is appreciated.
Thank you in advance,


----------



## Guest

Queretaro is not a bad city. It is on the Central Plateau, and in the summers it can be in the 90s, but the air is normally dry so it's not so bad. In the winters, it can dip down to 30 at night, but normally warms up to the 40s or 50s by the afternoon. Most of the year, think 50 at night and 75 in the daytime.

It is a World Heritage Site, and has many old buildings in the central part of the city. Population is about 600,000, and there are freeways through the city. Highway 57 runs past on its way from Mexico City to the north, and is as nice or nicer than any interstate in the US, but lots of truck traffic. Mexico City is only about 3 hours away.

Queretaro is mostly off the beaten path of the drug traffickers, so there seems to be less drug-related major crimes.

Queretaro can also have earthquakes.

It is definitely easier to live in Queretaro if one is fluent in Spanish. I have noticed that the locals in Queretaro have seen enough tourists that they sometimes have two tier pricing in effect, such as taxis, etc. 

There is a large regional bus station where one can go anywhere in Mexico on several different lines, and buses in Mexico are the way to go - think of a Greyhound company with all new buses, almost-fully reclining seats, a restroom, movies during the trip, as well as a sack lunch, and all for about 20 bux or so to go 3 hours in any direction. Great for a long weekend to new country.

Queretaro also has a regional airport, and one can get flights to Houston, TX, Atlanta, GA and to Mexico City. Fares are a bit pricier though.

Houses are relatively higher than outlying areas due to a large influx of people moving to Queretaro from Mexico City, and a nice 3 or 4 bedroom house goes for about US$150,000 and up. There are several areas around Queretaro, such as San Gil about 15 minutes south, which are developments with full security, lots of doctors living there, and full facilities, but the houses then are probably in the US$200k range.

In Queretaro they also have many of the US amenities for those who want or need them - Sams Club, Costco, McDonalds, Sears, Office Depot, etc. There are also great movie theaters, bullfighting, a professional soccer team, and museums for people to enjoy.

If you want the company of other North Americans, you can go to either San Miguel de Allende or Tequisquiapan and run into them. Guanajuato has fewer resident North Americans, but many come as tourists.


----------



## Retiring012

GringoCArlos said:


> Queretaro is not a bad city. It is on the Central Plateau, and in the summers it can be in the 90s, but the air is normally dry so it's not so bad. In the winters, it can dip down to 30 at night, but normally warms up to the 40s or 50s by the afternoon. Most of the year, think 50 at night and 75 in the daytime.
> 
> It is a World Heritage Site, and has many old buildings in the central part of the city. Population is about 600,000, and there are freeways through the city. Highway 57 runs past on its way from Mexico City to the north, and is as nice or nicer than any interstate in the US, but lots of truck traffic. Mexico City is only about 3 hours away.
> 
> Queretaro is mostly off the beaten path of the drug traffickers, so there seems to be less drug-related major crimes.
> 
> Queretaro can also have earthquakes.
> 
> It is definitely easier to live in Queretaro if one is fluent in Spanish. I have noticed that the locals in Queretaro have seen enough tourists that they sometimes have two tier pricing in effect, such as taxis, etc.
> 
> There is a large regional bus station where one can go anywhere in Mexico on several different lines, and buses in Mexico are the way to go - think of a Greyhound company with all new buses, almost-fully reclining seats, a restroom, movies during the trip, as well as a sack lunch, and all for about 20 bux or so to go 3 hours in any direction. Great for a long weekend to new country.
> 
> Queretaro also has a regional airport, and one can get flights to Houston, TX, Atlanta, GA and to Mexico City. Fares are a bit pricier though.
> 
> Houses are relatively higher than outlying areas due to a large influx of people moving to Queretaro from Mexico City, and a nice 3 or 4 bedroom house goes for about US$150,000 and up. There are several areas around Queretaro, such as San Gil about 15 minutes south, which are developments with full security, lots of doctors living there, and full facilities, but the houses then are probably in the US$200k range.
> 
> In Queretaro they also have many of the US amenities for those who want or need them - Sams Club, Costco, McDonalds, Sears, Office Depot, etc. There are also great movie theaters, bullfighting, a professional soccer team, and museums for people to enjoy.
> 
> If you want the company of other North Americans, you can go to either San Miguel de Allende or Tequisquiapan and run into them. Guanajuato has fewer resident North Americans, but many come as tourists.


Thank you for all the great info. I do appreciate. it...


----------



## synthia

Be sure to take a browse through the forum. I think there have been some other questions about Queretaro. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Iron Horse

Here is the ugly part first, they have horrible football clubs there. ¡Arriba las Pumas de UNAM! The good part second, I do have friends from Guanajuato and they say it's wonderful, but I've never been. I've also worked with others from Morelia and they love the place too. Then again, everyone claims their hometown is numero uno. My apologies if there isn't enough information here, but I feel my biased football info is huge.


----------



## halfmexi

I know I am going to get some caca for this.......... but people need to hear the other or real side about Queretaro. I lived there for 6 years - escaped 8 months ago to Mexico's secret hidden oasis...

Queretaro is the cradle of Mexico politics, hense the underground tunnel system between most churches in Queretaro city and San Juan del Rio - shuffling the politicans, gold and priests to keep them from getting killed. Not to mention the excessive rules and laws, plus a fairly high cost of utilities.

Queretaro is trying to become the aviation industry headquarters of Mexico, which will bring tons more people and more pollution to the valley. I must admit they do have some pretty good doctors and hospitals (alot of specialists come through town on a regular basis). There is alot more that could be said, from personal experience... but information can be dangerous.

Let me just say... the only healthy place left in Queretaro is Tequisquiapan (about 25 minutes from Queretaro city), land of the opal mines, thermal waters and a nice peaceful European feel. The ****** enclaves of Jurica y Juriquilla on the highway to San Miguel de Allende are a really lonely feeling place - no views, but high prices, and in downtown a crumbling wall divides the Country Club crowd from the locals that have lived there, their entire lives - very sad - segregation.

Try Morelia or Michoacan... or if you don't mind the heat, an active volcano and earthquakes, come visit Colima!


----------



## El Faro

*queretaro*



halfmexi said:


> I know I am going to get some caca for this.......... but people need to hear the other or real side about Queretaro. I lived there for 6 years - escaped 8 months ago to Mexico's secret hidden oasis...
> 
> Queretaro is the cradle of Mexico politics, hense the underground tunnel system between most churches in Queretaro city and San Juan del Rio - shuffling the politicans, gold and priests to keep them from getting killed. Not to mention the excessive rules and laws, plus a fairly high cost of utilities.
> 
> Queretaro is trying to become the aviation industry headquarters of Mexico, which will bring tons more people and more pollution to the valley. I must admit they do have some pretty good doctors and hospitals (alot of specialists come through town on a regular basis). There is alot more that could be said, from personal experience... but information can be dangerous.
> 
> Let me just say... the only healthy place left in Queretaro is Tequisquiapan (about 25 minutes from Queretaro city), land of the opal mines, thermal waters and a nice peaceful European feel. The ****** enclaves of Jurica y Juriquilla on the highway to San Miguel de Allende are a really lonely feeling place - no views, but high prices, and in downtown a crumbling wall divides the Country Club crowd from the locals that have lived there, their entire lives - very sad - segregation.
> 
> Try Morelia or Michoacan... or if you don't mind the heat, an active volcano and earthquakes, come visit Colima!




The reason you don't hear more about Queretaro is that it is Mexico's best kept secret. 
The relatively few ex-pats here are scared to death that the rest of the world will find out about it. It is a fairly large city and growing but has a large _Centro Historico_ which is the only area I personally would want to live.
In my opinion it is the cleanest and safest city in Mexico with many cultural events and activities, has an excellent year round climate, Colonial charm and architecture, and at the same time offers 21st century conveniences.
I would not settle anywhere else without first checking it out.


----------



## PieGrande

Over the years, Guadalajara has been the most common expat home. Local international airport; some of the best hospitals, not in Mexico, but in the world. Enough English you are not alone, but enough room in the city if you want to be away from other expats. (Some people like it that way, blush.)

Yes, some smog. But, really nice neighborhoods. For those willing to drive a ways, Chapala, and Ajijic, typically more expensive.

Still, different strokes for different folks.

If you are retired, almost all people of experience recommend renting for a year or two. It is easy to be attracted on vacation, but when actually living there expats have become disenchanted within days, then if they bought property, can feel trapped for a very long time while trying to sell property.


----------



## verdeva

PieGrande said:


> Over the years, Guadalajara has been the most common expat home. Local international airport; some of the best hospitals, not in Mexico, but in the world. Enough English you are not alone, but enough room in the city if you want to be away from other expats. (Some people like it that way, blush.)
> 
> Yes, some smog. But, really nice neighborhoods. For those willing to drive a ways, Chapala, and Ajijic, typically more expensive.
> 
> Still, different strokes for different folks.
> 
> If you are retired, almost all people of experience recommend renting for a year or two. It is easy to be attracted on vacation, but when actually living there expats have become disenchanted within days, then if they bought property, can feel trapped for a very long time while trying to sell property.


I realize that the OP's primary question was about Queretaro, but as he/she is open to other areas, I provide the following.

I am using PieGrande's post as the "Reply To", as BigFoot makes some really important points. Trust me when I say that you can be happy darn near anywhere in Mexico and just as easily you can be unhappy. Read the forums and see this theme over and over again. One person's paradise is another's living hell.

The best piece of information we got (and followed) was to spend time in each area you find interesting. Renting is cheap insurance. We've known several folks who thought they'd found heaven along the shores of lake Chapala, found the perfect house and 3 months later the house was up for sale and the owners back in the States/Canada. If you think selling a house in the U.S. is difficult... oh boy.

Our research led us to Lake Chapala and the heavily ****** area around Ajijic. A year later we had it with the traffic, rude Gringos, the Snowbirds, and "blue eye tax." The BET is the higher cost of living in a predominately ****** area. Another poster, halfmexi, referred to it in his post. After catching our breath from the move and learning enough Spanish to get by (14 months) we moved to the west end of Lake Chapala to Jocotepec. If we'd decided to buy a house in the Ajijic area it would have been virtually impossible to find our special place just 20 miles away. Same gorgeous weather, just a slower pace and fewer folks who speak English.

If you'd like the same weather (rated 1st or 2nd depending on who has the best promoter), but prefer city life, there is Guadalajara. 

My only other comment is, if you're the _gotta get it done yesterday_ type, then Mexico probably isn't for you.  If on the other hand you can adapt to the "mañana" way of life here you'll have a better chance of success.

Best to you and may your dreams of Mexico come true.


----------



## PieGrande

verdeva said:


> I realize that the OP's primary question was about Queretaro, but as he/she is open to other areas, I provide the following.
> 
> I am using PieGrande's post as the "Reply To", as BigFoot makes some really important points. Trust me when I say that you can be happy darn near anywhere in Mexico and just as easily you can be unhappy. Read the forums and see this theme over and over again. One person's paradise is another's living hell.
> 
> The best piece of information we got (and followed) was to spend time in each area you find interesting. Renting is cheap insurance. We've known several folks who thought they'd found heaven along the shores of lake Chapala, found the perfect house and 3 months later the house was up for sale and the owners back in the States/Canada. If you think selling a house in the U.S. is difficult... oh boy.
> 
> Our research led us to Lake Chapala and the heavily ****** area around Ajijic. A year later we had it with the traffic, rude Gringos, the Snowbirds, and "blue eye tax." The BET is the higher cost of living in a predominately ****** area. Another poster, halfmexi, referred to it in his post. After catching our breath from the move and learning enough Spanish to get by (14 months) we moved to the west end of Lake Chapala to Jocotepec. If we'd decided to buy a house in the Ajijic area it would have been virtually impossible to find our special place just 20 miles away. Same gorgeous weather, just a slower pace and fewer folks who speak English.
> 
> If you'd like the same weather (rated 1st or 2nd depending on who has the best promoter), but prefer city life, there is Guadalajara.
> 
> My only other comment is, if you're the _gotta get it done yesterday_ type, then Mexico probably isn't for you.  If on the other hand you can adapt to the "mañana" way of life here you'll have a better chance of success.
> 
> Best to you and may your dreams of Mexico come true.


Good posting! Thanks for demonstrating my point. You did good in your move!

I am one who prefers to live among Mexicans. As far as I can tell I am the only North American in several thousand square miles, where I live. I figure if I wanted to among other NA, I'd stay in the States. I try to always remember they are always watching me, and they are assuming I am an example of NA, so I do my best to make a good example of myself. So far, I think I am successful.

I joke if another NA moves in, I need to move again.


----------



## Queretaro

The expat population in Queretaro has been growing very quickly in the last few years due to a combination of retirees moving down here and the growth in industries (like the new bombardier plant). It may not be a secret for long ... whether that is a good thing or bad thing depends on who you ask.


----------



## synthia

In general, no one should buy in a foreign country until they have rented for a year. And if possible, they should try to keep their investment to a level they can afford to lose. Foreigners tend to pay much more than locals for property, and to have places that are either not to local tastes or would be too expensive even at rock bottom prices. Therefore they are left with only the incoming expat market to sell to. If for any reason the inflow stops (would you like to be selling a condo in Thailand right now?), the property can become virtually worthless.

The stronger people's belief that they are moving to paradise, the more likely they are to return home.


----------



## asegbert

Hey there - you may have already made your decision by now, but I thought I would toss my two cents in. I've spent some time in all of those cities, and have close friends who are natives from Queretaro and Morelia. I also lived in Queretaro for a semester as a student.

I absolutely loved Queretaro. It has a gorgeous colonial downtown, lots of traditional American amenities (like the previous post said), is one of the cleanest and safest cities in Mexico, and has a connection to the rest of the world (international flair, if you will) while still being one of the most traditional/conservative states in the country. There are lots of restaurants to enjoy, and the city is growing so quickly that there are constantly new and interesting additions. There are quite a few people who speak English, but it's not everywhere since Queretaro isn't as much of a tourist destination (despite its beauty). The city has grown tremendously in the last decade, due to so many moving from Mexico City. It's still growing rapidly. There are lots of American and European students there too. It's a neat location if you are up for some traveling to see the rest of Mexico - it's centrally located and close to Mexico City. The bus terminal is excellent, and Mexico's bus system is excellent, so you can travel anywhere comfortably. San Miguel de Allende is closeby (40 min), and is famous for its large ex-pat population and for art. Tequisquiapan (30-40 min) is famous for its wine and is a beautiful, small colonial town. Mexico City is only 2.5-3 hours. Guanajuato is about 1.5 hours and Morelia is about the same. There are great beaches that aren't far either - Ixtapa is about 7 hours. The taxis and buses in Queretaro are also wonderful. The only problem with the bus system is that it takes getting used to the city first before you can fully utilize the buses. I never got a hold of a map of the system, so I could only take the buses that listed locations on the front that I was familiar with. On more than one occasion, I ended up in completely different places than I had thought I was going to (because I took a chance on destinations listed that I was less familiar with), however I always got myself home and was always safe. I have never had safety issues in the city. The only thing I've heard complaints about are about the police, which are infamously corrupt throughout Mexico. One of my friends has been asked to pay them off after getting pulled over and was then pushed around a little when he didn't - although my guess is that he probably put up a little attitude and that never helps. I've heard that the Queretaro police are among the country's best though, as they were trained by American police. I have also noticed the two-tier pricing (the key is to ask for a price in a store right after a native does - then you can haggle a little easier when they try to tell you something different ). I'm looking at moving back to Queretaro for a year and a half to live and work (after getting the appropriate visas), but I noticed that I really missed the US as I didn't get connected with enough ex-pats to find the connection that I still needed to the states. 

As for Morelia...I absolutely love the city. It's beautiful (and has really cleaned up in the last 10 years) and has amazing architecture (stone streets, churches, etc.). It's in a beautifully green state - lots of mountains and lakes. Within a short drive, there's a small town called Patzcuaro, which is famous for some regional dances and its architecture. There's an island right next to Patzcuaro (in a lake surrounded by mountains - beautiful!) called Janitzio that is famous throughout Mexico for it's Day of the Dead celebration, where they cut off all electricity on the island and light it up all over with candles. I've only seen pictures - but it looks amazing. The area strikes me as a city full of interesting culture and traditions. Morelia itself is famous for its coffee, and has some art festivals throughout the year (mostly film, I believe). I do know some natives from Morelia, and as much as they love the city, they have complained about the corruption and one has said how little he feels like he can trust the locals (he now lives in the US). Michoacan (the state where Morelia is located) is infamous for its drug violence. It used to be known as one of the most dangerous places for kidnapping and killing, but has recently been overshadowed by the northern border states. When I was in Morelia, I felt completely safe and was never concerned for my safety. However, all the locals I know do feel that concern and I feel like they likely know the area more than me (clearly ). I do get the sense that it's not within the city, but rather out and around the rest of the state. While I would say this is the most beautiful region of the three cities you mentioned, I would also say it's probably rumored to be the least safe.

Guanajuato is the one I know the least about, although my parents went with me once and my dad decided he wanted to retire there after only a weekend visit. I have only visited a couple times. I absolutely loved it when I was there. It reminds me of old European streets. It's located in the middle of mountains (or hills, if you're from an area with big snow-capped mountains ) and has a decent-sized airport nearby in Leon. The city has a network of tunnels underneath that were created by underground rivers a long time ago, but are now roads. Guanajuato is also famous for its mummy museum, which is morbid but totally interesting. This felt like the biggest tourist destination of the three cities when I was there. However, it does feel more like a small town than the other two, despite it still being a decent-sized city. I always felt completely safe here as well. It has *gorgeous* squares. It is such a neat city to walk through, because the colonial architecture continues forever and ever in all directions and just when you think you've seen it all, you'll come across another quaint little plaza. If you want some better information, you should contact the gentleman who runs The House in Guanajuato. He's an ex-pat retiree with a lot of energy. He owns a bed and breakfast there, and it was in the process of being built when I visited in 2007. The website is houseinguanajuato . com. 

Good luck in your search (if its still going on)! Mexico is such a beautiful, interesting country.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum and thank you for your very informative post.


----------



## asegbert

I realized that no one was very specific about the cost of living. I really couldn't say anything about Morelia or Guanajuato, since I never lived in either city. I would imagine that it's fairly similar to Queretaro, and possibly cheaper (Queretaro is a very wealthy city in general).

In Queretaro, I paid about $450/month for a nice apartment (2 bedrooms, 1 bathroom, fully furnished, plus a parking space - utilities were included). It was in a nice, safe area too. You can find apartments for almost any budget in areas all over the town - it's especially easy if you don't need it furnished. There are certainly neighborhoods that are safer than others, so I would recommend getting in touch with an ex-pat via this site before you move to any city in order to find out where you might want to rent (I'm a big advocate for renting for awhile as well!). Unless you know someone else, I wouldn't go with a real estate agent either, seeing as they may take advantage of your lack of knowledge about the area to sell off a less than amazing property. 

I didn't have internet or cable TV in my apartment, so I couldn't tell you what those cost. The cost of food is certainly less than it is in the US (unless you are missing American favorites like cheddar cheese or bagels, because they are fairly expensive). I paid about 2/3 of what I paid in the US. Plus it's not too hard to grow a lime or avacado tree, in which case you can get some of your own produce  My friends there have trees with all kinds of produce and enjoy that. What's more expensive are electronics and cars. It costs considerably more in Mexico. Computers, appliances, etc. are all more pricey. Gas is also about double the cost as the US (although if you don't mind it taking a little longer to get places or being stared at by kids who haven't seen many foreigners, you can get by without a car). What is fairly uncommon in Mexico is air conditioning and heating. That was probably my biggest complaint about my apartment. In the winter, I was freezing under my covers and eventually had to track down a little space heater which didn't keep up. Then in the summer, I was laying out on the tile floor and still felt like I was going to die of the heat. It's strange though, because I'd say the temp outside was fairly nice year-round. I suppose my apartment windows weren't ideally located  If you depend on either AC/heat, you may want to make that a priority when apartment hunting. If it's no big deal, then you'll be fine  The natives I know certainly don't mind a bit.

I think the best way to locate housing is to get in touch with an ex-pat, like I mentioned. Or go and get a hotel for a couple weeks while you check out the classifieds in the newspaper. Then visit apartments and judge for yourself. I just searched for areas where I wanted to rent, took into account my budget, and then called up the contacts listed in order to make appointments. I did the latter, and that's how I found my apartment. It was fairly easy and only took a few days. I think if I had spent some more time hunting, I would have found something even cheaper. As far as Queretaro is concerned, I would recommend living in the Centro or one of the Alamos (there are 3). The city is divided into "colonias", or neighborhoods/areas. El Centro, Alamos 1o, Alamos 2o, and Alamos 3o are all very nice areas (plus the Alamos are located between the Centro and the more commercials areas with modern conveniences - although while I walked between the area and the Centro many times, I was told it was not the safest walk to make alone or during dusk/night). I lived in Alamos 3o. If you pick Queretaro, let me know and I can certainly send you a more comprehensive list of colonias that might fit what you're looking for! Good luck!


----------



## GregRG

*Try San Miguel de Allende instead!*



Retiring012 said:


> Hello - my husband and I are planning to retire within the next few years to Mexico, due to climate and proximity to the USA. I heard and read great things about Queretaro, Guanajuato and Morelia. Of course, we would have to visit those place to be able to make up our minds, but would love to hear from someone in Queretaro about the good, the bad and the ugly... Don't hold back. Cost of living, safety, infrastructure anything you want to tell me is appreciated.
> Thank you in advance,


Okay, my subject line says it all..! We travel to Queretaro for certain shopping (CostCo, Sams Club, Home Depot) but otherwise, it's another huge (miliion plus) city in Mexico. San Miguel de Allende has all the culture, restaurants, and night life of a large city in a 450-year-old UNESCO World Heritage Site of 140,000 people. Why trade one big city for another? We built a house here and love the lifestyle; we try avoiding Queretaro unless we have anb unavoidably large shopping trip, then we hurry back to San Miguel!


----------



## RVGRINGO

One should definitely visit and compare San Miguel de Allende, Lake Chapala and a few other areas before making any long term decision. There are differences in economy, lifestyle and climate to take into consideration. Then, when a 'first decision' is taken, it would be wise to revisit the other areas in different seasons before one purchases a home; if that is your intention. In many respects, it is like comparing a California, Toronto or New England lifestyle; you may or may not fit.


----------



## asegbert

GregRG said:


> Okay, my subject line says it all..! We travel to Queretaro for certain shopping (CostCo, Sams Club, Home Depot) but otherwise, it's another huge (miliion plus) city in Mexico. San Miguel de Allende has all the culture, restaurants, and night life of a large city in a 450-year-old UNESCO World Heritage Site of 140,000 people. Why trade one big city for another? We built a house here and love the lifestyle; we try avoiding Queretaro unless we have anb unavoidably large shopping trip, then we hurry back to San Miguel!



See I LOVE Queretaro. It's also a UNESCO site, and is PACKED with history. The Mexican revolution began in Queretaro, plus Maximiliano (the French emporer) was executed in Queretaro, signaling the end of foreign rule. I feel like San Miguel is more artsy, but Queretaro is also full of culture. It has a great Centro and other sites like Cerro de Las Campanas (the park where Maximiliano was executed). 

However, I agree with the moderator in saying that you may not fit everywhere. I love big cities, so it makes sense for me, and sounds like the last poster wasn't a fan of the large city life. Everyone is different and has to find their own fit


----------



## thomas stack

*Queretaro, a great place to be !*



Retiring012 said:


> Hello - my husband and I are planning to retire within the next few years to Mexico, due to climate and proximity to the USA. I heard and read great things about Queretaro, Guanajuato and Morelia. Of course, we would have to visit those place to be able to make up our minds, but would love to hear from someone in Queretaro about the good, the bad and the ugly... Don't hold back. Cost of living, safety, infrastructure anything you want to tell me is appreciated.
> Thank you in advance,


Hello,

my name is Tommy, I am a Irish fella living here in Queretaro with my wife and 3 boys for the last 5 years, we have travelled in mexico during my time here and have yet to find other places with such history and architure to offer, and also good infracture while protecting its historical areas of the centre, it is a really nice place with very friendly locals, the centre is very well done up, and lots of places to eat out, may is the hottest month with tempatures approx 35c and lowest in Dec with temps of approx 20c, rainy season in july and august, but thats usually 3hrs downpour in the afternoons and it is all gone by morning, security is very good, and i have never felt anyway uneasy about rambling around the centre in the evenings or late at night, they have lots and lots of restuarants , cinema, bowling, skating on wax, etc
one disadvantage is that we are approx 6hrs from the nearest coastal resort which is ixtapa, Vera cruz is 8hrs, and puerta vallarta is 9hrs, 

san miguel is a local town just 40minutes from here and that is very popular with american people retiring there, obviously for that reason, property tends to be dearer in San Miguel than Queretaro, even though queretaro has better infracture. 

Guanajuato, is approx 1 hr from here, very pretty place, but would not have the same level of infracture as queretaro,

Moriela, is approx 2.5 hrs from here and has some nice green areas outside the main city, but personally i do not like the city at all, very big but not very pretty..

this is just a few bits off the top of my head, my suggestion is that you should visit and use Queretaro as a base to visit the other places you mentioned.

there are two daily flights with contenintal linking Hueston and Queretaro, the local airport is 25mins from the centre.

give me a call if you feel like it, and i can fill you in about places to stay while you are here and any other info you may want, i can also introduce you to some american friends i have here,

cel 0052 442 2810301 or if that doesnt work try, 0052 1 442 2810301 cause it depends if you ring from a land line or cel phone.

I wish you the best,

Regards
Tommy


----------



## Traveler123

Hi Tommy,

I wanted to contact you via a private message on this forum and learned that you are not able to receive PMs? Is this because you are new to the board? In any case, your post indicated you were open to further communications about Qto, and if you prefer not to receive a PM, then perhaps you could PM me with an email address? I appreciate your assistance.


----------



## RVGRINGO

To send a message to a new poster, click on his name and then, View Personal Profile, where you will find message capability. Once a new person has made several more posts, they will have normal private message capabilities.


----------



## thomas stack

Hi,

you can mail me on (e-mail address removed by moderator) by using the visitors message system.

Rgds


----------



## Traveler123

thomas stack said:


> Hi,
> 
> you can mail me on (e-mail address removed by moderator) by using the visitors message system.
> 
> Rgds


Thanks for responding, Thomas. How do I use the visitors message system? I'm logged in now and can't see where it is. When I click on your name, the drop down does not have "visitors message" as an option. Sorry for not being able to find it on the site. 

Can you PM me with your email address?


----------



## RVGRINGO

In that drop down box, click on 'View Profile'.
Note that posting an e-mail address in the open simply invites spy bots to send you spam.


----------



## Traveler123

RV: Then I guess the only option for a private vs public message with an email address is to use the private message system. I guess you are suggesting the visitor message system isn't private.

Tommy: After you do a few more posts, the moderator indicates you will be able to use the PM system. At that point, would you send me your email address? Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The visitor message system is safe to use for sending an e-mail address. The PM system will just be easier when it becomes available to new posters after about five posts. Personally, I don't have any problem with anyone putting their e-mail address out in the open, but I know that it can soon lead to the need to eliminate that address because of spam; a true nuisance.


----------



## sanantonio

GregRG said:


> Okay, my subject line says it all..! We travel to Queretaro for certain shopping (CostCo, Sams Club, Home Depot) but otherwise, it's another huge (miliion plus) city in Mexico. San Miguel de Allende has all the culture, restaurants, and night life of a large city in a 450-year-old UNESCO World Heritage Site of 140,000 people. Why trade one big city for another? We built a house here and love the lifestyle; we try avoiding Queretaro unless we have anb unavoidably large shopping trip, then we hurry back to San Miguel!


My husband and I live in Queretaro, have been here a few months. We are going to visit San Miguel this weekend. Any suggestions on moderately priced hotel and good restaurants.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Glad to see traffic on the Querétaro thread, but isn't it time for you folks who live there to put the accent over the second 'e' so that you can pronounce the name of your new home correctly?


----------



## jimgkiss

*your Queretaro experience?*

Hi, My wife and I are coming down for a visit this winter to scout out places to spend our winters. Where did you end up and what do you think of Queretaro? We're also going to look at Tesquisquiapan. Thanks, Jim and Laura, Asheville, NC




Retiring012 said:


> Hello - my husband and I are planning to retire within the next few years to Mexico, due to climate and proximity to the USA. I heard and read great things about Queretaro, Guanajuato and Morelia. Of course, we would have to visit those place to be able to make up our minds, but would love to hear from someone in Queretaro about the good, the bad and the ugly... Don't hold back. Cost of living, safety, infrastructure anything you want to tell me is appreciated.
> Thank you in advance,


----------



## jimgkiss

*Jocotepec*



verdeva said:


> I realize that the OP's primary question was about Queretaro, but as he/she is open to other areas, I provide the following.
> 
> I am using PieGrande's post as the "Reply To", as BigFoot makes some really important points. Trust me when I say that you can be happy darn near anywhere in Mexico and just as easily you can be unhappy. Read the forums and see this theme over and over again. One person's paradise is another's living hell.
> 
> The best piece of information we got (and followed) was to spend time in each area you find interesting. Renting is cheap insurance. We've known several folks who thought they'd found heaven along the shores of lake Chapala, found the perfect house and 3 months later the house was up for sale and the owners back in the States/Canada. If you think selling a house in the U.S. is difficult... oh boy.
> 
> Our research led us to Lake Chapala and the heavily ****** area around Ajijic. A year later we had it with the traffic, rude Gringos, the Snowbirds, and "blue eye tax." The BET is the higher cost of living in a predominately ****** area. Another poster, halfmexi, referred to it in his post. After catching our breath from the move and learning enough Spanish to get by (14 months) we moved to the west end of Lake Chapala to Jocotepec. If we'd decided to buy a house in the Ajijic area it would have been virtually impossible to find our special place just 20 miles away. Same gorgeous weather, just a slower pace and fewer folks who speak English.
> 
> If you'd like the same weather (rated 1st or 2nd depending on who has the best promoter), but prefer city life, there is Guadalajara.
> 
> My only other comment is, if you're the _gotta get it done yesterday_ type, then Mexico probably isn't for you.  If on the other hand you can adapt to the "mañana" way of life here you'll have a better chance of success.
> 
> Best to you and may your dreams of Mexico come true.


Looked at a UTube of Jocotepec; looks pretty small. But also heard there is a tennis club there. How many expats and are you pretty happy with the basic amenities such as inexpensive restaurants, shopping, high speed internet. Cost of short term rentals (1-2 months). Tks, Jim Gordon, Asheville, NC


----------



## cabocathie

*Finding the gringos in Querétaro*



El Faro said:


> The reason you don't hear more about Queretaro is that it is Mexico's best kept secret.
> The relatively few ex-pats here are scared to death that the rest of the world will find out about it. It is a fairly large city and growing but has a large _Centro Historico_ which is the only area I personally would want to live.
> In my opinion it is the cleanest and safest city in Mexico with many cultural events and activities, has an excellent year round climate, Colonial charm and architecture, and at the same time offers 21st century conveniences.
> I would not settle anywhere else without first checking it out.


I am in charge of planning a seminar in Querétaro this fall/winter. I am told there is no English newspaper there. I hope members of this site can help me with suggestions of various ways to get the word out. Any help the Querétaro residents can give me is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Queretaro

What kind of Seminar is it? 

There is a new forum for the expats in Querétaro (relatively new). You can try to post there. Just do a google search for queretaro forums and it should come up. 

Hope this helps.




cabocathie said:


> I am in charge of planning a seminar in Querétaro this fall/winter. I am told there is no English newspaper there. I hope members of this site can help me with suggestions of various ways to get the word out. Any help the Querétaro residents can give me is greatly appreciated!


----------



## cabocathie

Queretaro said:


> What kind of Seminar is it?
> 
> There is a new forum for the expats in Querétaro (relatively new). You can try to post there. Just do a google search for queretaro forums and it should come up.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks! I will go there! it will be held in the top floor conference room at the new MédicaTec100 for the SkyMed emergency air evacuation program for Americans & Canadians. We met with the owner of the hospital & he understands that for insurance reasons, some people need to go home. That hospital is state-of-the-art so it is not a matter of inadequate medical care. I am traveling at the moment but will be home the end of the week and am going to become a Premium sponsor on this site as it seems to have a lot of activity.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Please give Cabocathie time to get her Premium Membership up and running, so that you will be able to respond to the contact information in the advertisements.
We can't get 'commercial' on the forum postings and overt advertising here would result in the thread being eliminated. I have let it go this far, as it is potentially useful to some and of interest to many.
Thanks to all for your understanding.

All commercial entities should definitely take a Premium Membership, rather than try to fish for business on an open forum.


----------



## cabocathie

RVGRINGO said:


> Please give Cabocathie time to get her Premium Membership up and running, so that you will be able to respond to the contact information in the advertisements.
> We can't get 'commercial' on the forum postings and overt advertising here would result in the thread being eliminated. I have let it go this far, as it is potentially useful to some and of interest to many.
> Thanks to all for your understanding.
> 
> All commercial entities should definitely take a Premium Membership, rather than try to fish for business on an open forum.


Thanks, RVGringo, i will go ahead and do that now; i went there and it referred to graphics that i don't have because i am traveling, so i thought i would wait till i got home to my "big" computer. in these comments, is it okay to refer someone to a paid ad?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Once you have a Premium Membership, I think that you will have several options. I haven't explored all the details, but I think you can advertise by banner, in the classified section and even have a reference as a 'signature line' that will appear with any of your posts. You just have to avoid actual advertising in the text of a post. Note the 'signature line' below, for example.


----------



## cabocathie

RVGRINGO said:


> Once you have a Premium Membership, I think that you will have several options. I haven't explored all the details, but I think you can advertise by banner, in the classified section and even have a reference as a 'signature line' that will appear with any of your posts. You just have to avoid actual advertising in the text of a post. Note the 'signature line' below, for example.


thanks! i stated to do it and decided again to wait till i get home to get the right banner that links to my own skymed page from headquarters. the signature is a great feature as well as advertising. thanks again, best regards, cathie


----------



## BethJ

hello all - my first post although have done a lot of reading. 
My partner and I are looking to retire in about a year, find a place in MX that looks like it will meet our needs and following all the advice, rent for a year before commiting.buying.
Our wants/needs - in order of importance are 1. temperate weather - not too much humidity - lived in atlanta and couldn't stand the humidity 2. not too big or too small 3. would like some other gringos around, but don't need the big organized thing like the Lake Chapala Society. 4 ability to buy or build on a 10,000 + sq foot lot (we need room for our dogs, RV storage and hopefully fruit trees, garden, pool ect)
We are planning our first exporatory trip by RV for a two week period in April or May. Here's the places we think we want to check out - we'll only have 12 days which includes the travel time from Phoenix - Jocotepec, Morelia, Ciudad Guzman & Patzcuaro.
If anyone has thought/opinions on any of the above in relation to our criteria or their own criteria would appreciate any and all feedback. Would also be willing to consider other locations as well Our only Mexico experience has been two drives to Ensenada and a couple cruises that hit the tourist ports.
Thanks much
Beth


----------



## jimgkiss

another one we're looking at is Tequisquiapan, about 75 mi N. of Mex City and 30-40 mi from Queretaro.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome, Beth.
If this is your first time driving an RV in the interior of Mexico, be prepared to be cautious about 'topes' (speed bumps - often nearly invisible), narrower roads without shoulders and sneaky branches or signs that stick out into your path. You may also encounter overheads without height indications, low and tight entrances to towns/campgrounds or parking areas. Do carry a tower fan and don't plan on having enough amperage for air conditioning in the typical campground.
To avoid heat and humidity, an elevation of about 5000 feet (~1500 Meters) will achieve that without being too cold in the winter.
The amount of land you seek is getting more and more difficult to find, though it can be found at a price. Land is expensive in Mexico and much of Mexico's more rural land is 'ejido' and is unavailable for purchase. A secondary problem is having access to your property by RV. We have the size you seek, but the streets are too narrow to enter the property with an RV, even if we created overhead clearance. That would restrict you to finding more remote property (not always advisable) or an urban corner property with a large, RV compatible entrance at 45 degrees on the intersection. Such properties do exist, but are hard to find. Of course, there are opportunities, in some of the newer subdivisions, to purchase lots with good access and the freedom to build as you like, as long as you can deal with homeowner's associations and other unique arrangements.
Your twelve day trip isn't going to give you time to see or investigate much, I'm afraid. You'll just get a quick sightseeing trip. By the way, about two thirds of the folks in the Lake Chapala area may have never set foot at the Lake Chapala Society, so I'm not sure what you meant by 'big and organized'. If you aren't interested in gardens, large English library, lecture series, computer clubs and video rentals, etc., etc., you need never join. I guess it is much like never having to visit Super Lake because of a lack of interest in a wide variety of exotic imported groceries, or joining Lakeside Little Theater to attend excellent live plays in English, etc.
Do try to visit for a longer period and at different seasons. That will go a long way toward helping you to choose an area to call home. Otherwise, you might just make Roca Azul RV Park your 'headquarters' for a few years and explore from there, once you have retired.


----------



## Queretaro

Based on the description of what you are looking for, I am not sure if Querétaro is the place for you. As RVGringo has said, land is expensive, and in Querétaro it is more expensive than most places. If you are looking to buy 10,000 feet of land with all of the features you would like you would have to be a good bit out of the city. 

Tequis on the other hand may actually be what you are looking for. It has many of the characteristics you mentioned. Good luck.


----------



## Guest

Tequisquíapan is a small city of about 50,000 in Querétaro state. Many Americans living there, and many European visitors in the winter season for the nearby spas. There is a dammed lake (the level fluctuates depending on rainfall), nearby waterparks, hot air balloon rides, etc. Querétaro (about 600,000 population) is about 40 minutes away with city things, top rate medical facilities, museums, MX Immigration office, etc if you want or need them. 

There is an outstanding bilingual school with teachers imported from England so students learn from native speakers. Their top graduating student each year gets a free ride at the Univ of Monterrey, or they can go on to a US or English university without the TOEFL requirements.

A/C is not required here. The air is dry most of the time. You might need a heater at times in the winter, as homes don't seem to have furnaces either. Coldest temps in the winter would be 30F at dawn and 45F during the coldest days, and summers may hit 80F to 85F during the day with 65F at night. Elevation is about 6000' or 6300'. High speed internet, cable TV, etc all work well and are moderate cost.

There are many developments on the eastern & north sides of Tequis (1 or 2 miles out) where you can buy a nice home with 200 to 250 sq meters (about 2200 to 2600 sq ft) on a 10,000 ft lot inside these developments for less than US$100k. Many people there are bilingual.

I'm not sure what is meant by "expensive land". In Tequis, land runs about MX$400 to MX$1200 per meter, which would equate to a range of US$28,600 to US$85,000 for a 10,000 ft lot. The same lot size in Queretaro might easily cost 3X or 4X as much, but this would be a huge lot in Querétaro. 

Folks in MX seem to save their money by buying land or houses instead of parking it in the bank, because they never know how much they'll have after the bank and the government get done with it. Land seems to slowly appreciate in value over time here.


----------



## Mexstan

I have lived full time in Queretaro since 2001 and own my house here. Also own property out in the country. Lots of good info here so far. If you have any specific questions about Queretaro or area, feel free to ask me.


----------



## jimgkiss

Hi Stan, I'm coming down in Feb/Mar to scout out some possibilities for my wife and I to spend a month or two in winters. I'm flying in to Merida, going to have some dental work done there, then would like to check out QRO and Tequis. Any ideas on best travel plan to accomplish this (and end up back in Merida)? Have you spent any time in Tequis or do you have any contacts there? Tks, Jim Gordon, Asheville, NC


----------



## Mexstan

jimgkiss said:


> Hi Stan, I'm coming down in Feb/Mar to scout out some possibilities for my wife and I to spend a month or two in winters. I'm flying in to Merida, going to have some dental work done there, then would like to check out QRO and Tequis. Any ideas on best travel plan to accomplish this (and end up back in Merida)? Have you spent any time in Tequis or do you have any contacts there? Tks, Jim Gordon, Asheville, NC


Why not get your dental work done here? We have lots of outstanding dentists and they are for the most part very reasonable.
I don't spend much time in Tequis. Too many gringos. Same for SMA.
Please define what you mean by "best travel plan".
Have you considered driving down instead of flying?


----------



## jimgkiss

Thanks for the note. Very interesting that you're turned off to Tequis by too many Gringos. I'm definitely turned off by any place with too many Gringos too, but from talking to Peter Schuster (a retired cop from New Orleans married to a hispanic woman) who has lived there for several years I got the impression that there were only a few Gringos there. Maybe they're all in those walled-in retirement gulags (as Don Adams in his "Head for Mexico" would call them). As we're looking for a winter retreat where it's warm, it's led me to look at Merida. Looks like it gets pretty cool/cold in QRO in the winter. What are Feb and Mar like? Avg temps hi/lo? Were looking for relief from Asheville, NC where we get lots of freezes and winter temps would average 30 nite and 50 day. When I first started reading about QRO I really liked it and still do. We'd like to (need to) find affordable housing wherever it is we decide to spend a couple of months. Could we find a small apartment/hotel in QRO for $400-$600 a month? As far as travel plans, my question is once in Merida would it be best cost-wise to fly Merida to QRO or Merida to MEX then bus up to look at Tequis and QRO? Haven't checked anything about in-country air travel- just looking for a starting idea. Appreciate your help. Tks, Jim


----------



## Mexstan

I do not live in a walled-in retirement gulag. I live in the suburb of Jurica which is next door to Juiquilla, about a 15-20 drive to the center of Queretaro and have an open fence. Almost never lock the house. Queretaro has a very moderate climate. Last winter I never saw any frost and the winter before that (or was it three winters ago?) I had frost on the windscreen of my truck three mornings in total. Yes, we do occasionally have nights down to freezing, but by 9 or 10 a.m. the temps are normally up to 15 - 20 degrees C. Humidity is always very low here. It is not necessary to have heaters or A/C in the houses here. My normal attire, summer and winter is shorts. 

If you are serious about renting or buying here I will hook you up with a (snip) friend who is in the real estate business. She speaks excellent English. She has done a fair amount of business in obtaining temporary and permanent housing for Americans and Canadians. Don't overlook the possibility of a short term rent on a house here (rather than a hotel) as most Mexican houses are rented fully furnished.

Have not yet driven the Merida - Q road, so do not know how many tolls they have for driving costs. The cheapest from M to Q would be by bus. ETN is an excellent luxury bus line. Lots of buses daily from Q to Tequis. The bus terminal in Q is very large and quite efficient. If you fly into Mexico city, suggest that you do not wait for a flight to Q, but rather take the bus. It is a three hour ride and depending on your flight connections could well get you into Q ahead of the flight. It's also cheaper than flying.


----------



## cookjmex

Retiring012 said:


> Hello - my husband and I are planning to retire within the next few years to Mexico, due to climate and proximity to the USA. I heard and read great things about Queretaro, Guanajuato and Morelia. Of course, we would have to visit those place to be able to make up our minds, but would love to hear from someone in Queretaro about the good, the bad and the ugly... Don't hold back. Cost of living, safety, infrastructure anything you want to tell me is appreciated.
> Thank you in advance,


If you want to get a look at Queretaro (both city and state) as we saw it when we visited recently, check out our photojournal blog:Jim & Carole's Mexico Adventure: Queretaro

Best way to figure out where to live is go visit and spend some time, talk to locals, check out rentals/housing prices "on the ground". We found Queretaro prosperous, clean, safe, attractive, and full of interesting places and activities.


----------



## jimgkiss

Hey, now you're talking my language, shorts year-round. Thanks for all the good info, and yes, I'd like to be hooked up with your friend (snip?-where does that come from?). It would be great if she could email me privately at jimgkiss(at)charter.net. tks.


----------



## ustjim

*Come visit Colima,*

Hello everyone,
The name Colima came up the other night at my favorite Mexican food cafe, as well as Morelia and Michoacan and then here I am today, confronted once more, so maybe its fate?
If my view of the map is accurate, close to the coast and up the coast from Acapulco?
Did not have much luck in finding any ifo. however it looks like an interesting spot, and anything you might share with me, I would be grateful for.
I am retired, and would like to find a place where I can toast my toes in a warm spot with shade not too far away.
My needs are simple, warm and dry, kitchen that works, roof that does not leak, one or two bedrooms, something a maid could keep dusted and cleared up a couiple of times a week? Decent places to eat, and looks like Guadalajara is north(?) some number of miles, my map is not too accurate, tho the scale shows it to be
roughly 150 miles? 
Is it possible to find a small house, or an apartment there? I am going to try and find more info, and anything you might tell me, accept my thanks in advance. I plan to drive my car, I all so have Dodge one ton truck, diesel engine, which would be better if you might have an opinion on the matter?
ustjim, which is really a mistake, its supposed to be justjim, must have hit the wrong key, is internet service available and will my cell phone work,?
I have a plethora of dumb questions and few answers.HELP?
justjim


----------



## RVGRINGO

Colima is a very attractive town, capital of the small state of Colima and about an hour from the coast. It is at a lower altitude than the Lake Chapala or Guadalajara area a few hours more inland. As such, it doesn't get the breezes from the coast, or the benefit of altitude, and can be pretty hot and humid for half of the year, making it a tough place for expats from the north to settle full time. There are some there, but not many.
Morelia and the rest of the state of Michoacan are also very attractive, except for the fact that they are even higher and do get pretty chilly in the winter months. Again, some expats, but not too many.
Whichever vehicle is the most economical will serve you well, unless the car has low clearance, making it difficult to manage the many 'topes' in Mexico, or is one not popular in Mexico. Your diesel truck will probably be a rarity and parts may not be available, for example. You will need to research that a bit more.
With footwork and some Spanish, you can find a place to live almost anywhere. The more popular spots will even have real estate agents.


----------



## ustjim

RV, thanks for the quick reponse, and with furthur reading on the thread I read about people with R.Vs., 
I am making plans to drive down to the area some time end of Feb.l or March 2010, however the idea of the RV has some appeal for me, I have dragged a travel trailer around on fishing trips, hanging out at the lakes , which really is why I have the dodge truck, and to date it has been like a rock, it all ways has done what its supposed to do, including starting on a cold morning.
I gather there are camp grounds for motor homes, so I am guessing there might be places to park an truck and a travel trailer? 
I will drive my little car down, this coming trip to look around and then if I can find either a place to live that meets my wants and needs, I can rent it, sounds like one can rent a place at a resonable rate that I could use until I find the place I would like to be for longer period of time.
Any input you care to send my way, I would be grateful to recirve and I would like to stay in touch while I am planing this trip, and will post you for input, if I may? And where might I obtain a copy of Streets of Glass, sounds interesting. 
Thanks
justjim.


----------



## RVGRINGO

I'm also a big diesel fan, though I don't have one now, and understand your needs. However, I did want to point out the possible need to wait for parts, if they should be needed. Of course, you could bring the regular, routine filters, etc.
There are RV parks in Mexico, but not in the numbers you might expect. Most are on the coasts, for the winter 'snowbirds' but there is one, Roca Azul at Jocotopec on the west end of Lake Chapala. You can use Google to find their website.


----------



## Mexstan

I too drive a Dodge with the diesel engine. No problem with that as the engine is a Cummins, so parts etc are available. NEVER take your truck to a Chrysler dealer in Mexico to have work done on it as even a 5 star dealer will mess it up.
For engine work, get International or a Cummins guy to do the work.
I am still happy living here in Q, despite the all too fast rate of growth here. Everywhere I look, there is construction and some of it is very big.


----------



## ustjim

Mexstan, glad you told me about the dealers, so I am glad to hear that Cummins is there and I suspect their guys are good. The grand thing about the Cummins is it just keeps on running.
Really its just been a matter of oil changes, filters, fuel filters etc., I did run the rack once, just really minor stuff, course its barely broken in, I only have 275,000 miles and the cummins guy who ran the rack for me said that couple of more running the racks and it would be good to go for a million miles, which now that I am loafing full time will take several more years!.
So have you ran into any problems as far as ins. etc. with the truck? 
I am driving my little car the first trip, then depending on where and what I decide on for at least a year, then I will either rent an apt. or house for the year, and then decide whether I might want to have a small travel trailer, 26 to 30 feet or so, would one be able to get thru most small towns, etc. ? Of course watching for the "topes" that RVGringo told me about.
Thanks again for the info and will be watching for info and other people making plans.
Is it possibile for people to rent a large house in the country, with the idea of sharing same with other like minded people? I don't know, but it seems like if a small group got a large house, with some servants to cook, clean, etc. it might be a possibility of living very nicely, without really high expense? I am willing to explore that idea with others that might be of a like mind?
just jim is actually my screen name, some how I missed the j, and so far I have not made the effort to change it.
Best regards and thanks again for the info.
just jim


----------



## Mexstan

ustjim said:


> Mexstan, glad you told me about the dealers, so I am glad to hear that Cummins is there and I suspect their guys are good. The grand thing about the Cummins is it just keeps on running.
> Really its just been a matter of oil changes, filters, fuel filters etc., I did run the rack once, just really minor stuff, course its barely broken in, I only have 275,000 miles and the cummins guy who ran the rack for me said that couple of more running the racks and it would be good to go for a million miles, which now that I am loafing full time will take several more years!.
> So have you ran into any problems as far as ins. etc. with the truck?
> I am driving my little car the first trip, then depending on where and what I decide on for at least a year, then I will either rent an apt. or house for the year, and then decide whether I might want to have a small travel trailer, 26 to 30 feet or so, would one be able to get thru most small towns, etc. ? Of course watching for the "topes" that RVGringo told me about.
> Thanks again for the info and will be watching for info and other people making plans.
> Is it possibile for people to rent a large house in the country, with the idea of sharing same with other like minded people? I don't know, but it seems like if a small group got a large house, with some servants to cook, clean, etc. it might be a possibility of living very nicely, without really high expense? I am willing to explore that idea with others that might be of a like mind?
> just jim is actually my screen name, some how I missed the j, and so far I have not made the effort to change it.
> Best regards and thanks again for the info.
> just jim


It sounds like you have a 1st or 2nd gen Ram. Either one is good with the Cummins and will do well in Mexico. The only problem is that in places like downtown Queretaro, they are a bit big and you need to watch where you park. Hope it's not a duelly. 

The Dodge stealers, oops, I mean the dealers don't know squat about diesel engines. I found out when I blew an injector pump. Ended up by installing a new one myself. I do all my own work anyway.

I take my truck everywhere and use it as a daily driver, even tho my wife has a smaller car. I also have a 32 foot fiver and use the truck to tow that. You are right, the topes (sleeping policemen) are a royal pain, you know where.

It may be possible to rent a large house out in the country, but it will probably be up to you find any tenants. The rental agent could help with this.


----------



## CharlieFox

Hi everyone! My name's Chris, and I'm currently mulling over a job offer from Bombardier to work in Queretaro for two-three years. I'm just going to keep an eye on this thread and post a question or two as they come up. Thanks for the great info so far!

First and foremost, as a former US Army soldier, I was wondering what the overlying demeanor towards Americans was, in general? I've served in other countries, and know to be respectful and courteous. 

I am seriously considering this. Anyone mind elaborating on the day-to-day life?


----------



## Mexstan

CharlieFox said:


> Hi everyone! My name's Chris, and I'm currently mulling over a job offer from Bombardier to work in Queretaro for two-three years. I'm just going to keep an eye on this thread and post a question or two as they come up. Thanks for the great info so far!
> 
> First and foremost, as a former US Army soldier, I was wondering what the overlying demeanor towards Americans was, in general? I've served in other countries, and know to be respectful and courteous.
> 
> I am seriously considering this. Anyone mind elaborating on the day-to-day life?


I can tell you all about BA in Q but not on a public forum. PM me for more info.


----------



## CharlieFox

I can't seem to find the PM button. The FAQ says there should be a link that says "Email", but it isn't showing up. Despite being a registered member.
Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Mexstan

CharlieFox said:


> I can't seem to find the PM button. The FAQ says there should be a link that says "Email", but it isn't showing up. Despite being a registered member.
> Am I doing something wrong?


Email me at: [email protected]


----------



## RVGRINGO

Hi Chris, and welcome to the forum. Your transfer to Mexico could be one of the most enjoyable assignments you've ever had, as far as living goes. I don't know about the job though. I haven't been in Huntsville since 1960, when I trained on the Jupiter missile.

To send a PM, click on the other person's username, after you have posted about five times and earned the privilege. A box will open and you will see the options.


----------



## asegbert

Hey! That's a great company to work for here.

You find a genuine mix of attitudes towards Americans, but overall it's really positive. There's of course some animosity, because the US hasn't been super welcoming to Mexicans in recent years and people here are well aware of that. However, most people like to practice English with you or want to tell you about some time when they visited a place in the US. If you show that you are putting in the effort to blend into culture here, you will find that you are really respected! One thing is that while a lot of people here have had some English in high school or college, you won't really get by too well in public without a knowledge of Spanish. Most people you interact with don't have a solid base of English, because there just isn't much tourism to Queretaro so there isn't a big need for it here.

As for day to day life...it all depends on what you mean! The city has kept a lot of it's classical Mexican charm, but is becoming increasingly Americanized too. Many businesses open around 10 or 11am, the big meal (and therefore rush hour) starts around 2 or 3pm in the afternoon. There's another rush hour around 7pm when lots of people are getting out of work. There are lots of good restaurants to get all the same cuisines you'll find in a big city in the US, and tons that serve up delicious local foods too. There are lots of movie theaters, and the movies vary on release date - some being released at the same time as the US and some coming weeks or months later. Sunday is a big family day where most people take to the historic downtown, where you'll find a lot going on (live performances, art displays, lots of people filling the cafes, etc.). I've lived here in Queretaro for a total of about 12 months now (about 5 months a couple years ago and now going on 7 months), and I never feel bored! There's plenty to keep me entertained, whether I want something relaxing or more engaging! I think this is the perfect Mexican city to end up in.

Will you get a chance to visit the city before you have to make a decision? I think that would really help!





CharlieFox said:


> Hi everyone! My name's Chris, and I'm currently mulling over a job offer from Bombardier to work in Queretaro for two-three years. I'm just going to keep an eye on this thread and post a question or two as they come up. Thanks for the great info so far!
> 
> First and foremost, as a former US Army soldier, I was wondering what the overlying demeanor towards Americans was, in general? I've served in other countries, and know to be respectful and courteous.
> 
> I am seriously considering this. Anyone mind elaborating on the day-to-day life?


----------



## conklinwh

This thread has a lot of different things going on.
As to Queretaro, we think that the historical center is great and never fail to take visitors to our favorite places. I thought about this Friday as we made periodic trip from our place in Mineral de Pozos to shopping on Bernardo Quintana. It was such a great day that we decided to go to our favorite cafe on Plaza de Armas. Sitting there with a Michelada listening to the music with the slight breeze-doesn't get better than that.
Two things that always come through are 1st, one persons heaven is another's hell and 2nd, most people aren't bashful about saying where they chose to live is the best. 
I'm no different. We stayed in San Miguel for 4 winters. Great place but for us too noisy & crowded. We chose the very picturesqe ex-mining town of some 3000 people with about 30 expats. We travel to San Miguel about once a week for mail and errands(45min) and Queretaro every couple of weeks for bulk items(45min).
If pushed, we could find places in San Miguel, Guanajuato, Morelia, Patzcuaro, Queretaro and many more. We just couldn't get the 6+ acres on a 100 year old mining trek with the most amazing vistas.
Not sure if the dental tourism to Merida is the only Asheville person but if I were from Asheville(live now in Raleigh), I would look at the Progreso area north of Merida while there. Not sure that I would survive summers but great winter get away.
If you did try to go from Merida to the central highlands to look, I would fly as a two day drive including Mexico City.
Finally, I'm not a fan of Tequis as reminds me of a Mexican Disneyland.


----------



## Mexstan

CharlieFox said:


> Hi everyone! My name's Chris, and I'm currently mulling over a job offer from Bombardier to work in Queretaro for two-three years. I'm just going to keep an eye on this thread and post a question or two as they come up. Thanks for the great info so far!
> 
> First and foremost, as a former US Army soldier, I was wondering what the overlying demeanor towards Americans was, in general? I've served in other countries, and know to be respectful and courteous.
> 
> I am seriously considering this. Anyone mind elaborating on the day-to-day life?


Chris, did you obtain the info you requested? If you sent me an email, I never did receive it.


----------



## Mexstan

halfmexi said:


> I know I am going to get some caca for this.......... but people need to hear the other or real side about Queretaro. I lived there for 6 years - escaped 8 months ago to Mexico's secret hidden oasis...
> 
> Queretaro is the cradle of Mexico politics, hense the underground tunnel system between most churches in Queretaro city and San Juan del Rio - shuffling the politicans, gold and priests to keep them from getting killed. Not to mention the excessive rules and laws, plus a fairly high cost of utilities.
> 
> Queretaro is trying to become the aviation industry headquarters of Mexico, which will bring tons more people and more pollution to the valley. I must admit they do have some pretty good doctors and hospitals (alot of specialists come through town on a regular basis). There is alot more that could be said, from personal experience... but information can be dangerous.


I moved to Queretaro from Ajijic and have lived here for 9 years. Do not intend to move.

I have asked many Mexican's in Queretaro about the tunnel system you mention and nobody has any proof it exists. They seem to think that it is an old wives tale.

Queretaro does NOT have a monopoly on excessive rules and laws. To anybody coming from north of the border, the rules here are weird and can be a bit excessive. Learn to go with the flow, keep patient and things happen.

Sorry, but disagree with you that the new aviation industry here will bring more pollution. I am involved with this, so know something about it. Please elaborate how this pollution will happen. Yes, there will be more people, but what city is not trying to attract more industry and consequently more people?


----------



## conklinwh

I don't think Queretaro any more polluted than any other large city.
It is true that some winter mornings we see smog as drive into Queretaro but expect that caused by inversion and is usually long gone with rising sun.
QRO is a great place with a very good mix of historical center, neighborhoods, suburbs, shopping and restaurants.
It's too big for us to live there but great to be within an easy 45 min drive.
Tunnels are a new one. If exist may be for water distribution from church at end of the old aqueduct.


----------



## Retiring012

Mexstan said:


> I moved to Queretaro from Ajijic and have lived here for 9 years. Do not intend to move.
> 
> I have asked many Mexican's in Queretaro about the tunnel system you mention and nobody has any proof it exists. They seem to think that it is an old wives tale.
> 
> Queretaro does NOT have a monopoly on excessive rules and laws. To anybody coming from north of the border, the rules here are weird and can be a bit excessive. Learn to go with the flow, keep patient and things happen.
> 
> Sorry, but disagree with you that the new aviation industry here will bring more pollution. I am involved with this, so know something about it. Please elaborate how this pollution will happen. Yes, there will be more people, but what city is not trying to attract more industry and consequently more people?



Hi -- I was the one that nitiated this thread when asking about moving to Queretaro in the near future. I am still trying to find everything I can about the city and was excited when reading how safe and clean the place was, only to find this website (Snipped unsolicited URL). If you read the contents, you will see they are enough to make anyone change their minds about living in Juriquilla, which is supposedly the "poshest" neighborhood in Queretaro. Could you please tell me, is that that unsafe? graffiti a major problem? 
Thank you much,
Ines
Has anything change?


----------



## Mexstan

Retiring012 said:


> Hi -- I was the one that nitiated this thread when asking about moving to Queretaro in the near future. I am still trying to find everything I can about the city and was excited when reading how safe and clean the place was, only to find this website (Snipped unsolicited URL). If you read the contents, you will see they are enough to make anyone change their minds about living in Juriquilla, which is supposedly the "poshest" neighborhood in Queretaro. Could you please tell me, is that that unsafe? graffiti a major problem?
> Thank you much,
> Ines
> Has anything change?


Unfortunately as with any expanding city, air pollution does increase. Over the last 10 years I have noticed an increase in the air pollution over Queretaro, but it is not that obnoxious yet.
Personally I do not like Juriqulla, at least not the newer sections. The older section is much nicer. The new divisions have too many cookie cutter houses which increases the population density. I much prefer Jurica, where I have my house. 

As for what you mean about a 'posh' neighborhood, that is open to interpretation. If your definition is pricey and big homes, then that would be El Campanario.

Graffiti is a problem in the poorer areas of the city and in some public areas as well. It is only a major problem in the poor areas.


----------



## conklinwh

Seems to be a couple threads on Queretaro & Juriquilla which I guess makes sense given all the new businesses north along hwy 57. The construction in and around Juriquilla is amazing and includes major road changes, colleges and businesses as well as housing complexes. Juriquilla is really the closest place in the area to US suburbia. There are major housing complexes at about all price ranges up to multi-millions. There are also good restaurants on the water and a golf course. Interesting if I were working in the new corporate complexes, I would really look at Santa Rosa Jauregui but have never seen this mentioned. This looks like a very nice and self contained small city. Not sure of housing options and expect Spanish a premium.


----------



## Cdngirlinqro

*It's a good move*

Hi Chris, 

I've been here a wopping 4 days and really it's a great place. I'm sure you'll like it. If you took the job at BBD. I personally live in Jurica, Queretaro. It's a nice area. But i'm also still looking for a bunch of expats to talk to ! 

Good luck,
Samantha




CharlieFox said:


> Hi everyone! My name's Chris, and I'm currently mulling over a job offer from Bombardier to work in Queretaro for two-three years. I'm just going to keep an eye on this thread and post a question or two as they come up. Thanks for the great info so far!
> 
> First and foremost, as a former US Army soldier, I was wondering what the overlying demeanor towards Americans was, in general? I've served in other countries, and know to be respectful and courteous.
> 
> I am seriously considering this. Anyone mind elaborating on the day-to-day life?


----------



## Mexstan

Cdngirlinqro said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I've been here a wopping 4 days and really it's a great place. I'm sure you'll like it. If you took the job at BBD. I personally live in Jurica, Queretaro. It's a nice area. But i'm also still looking for a bunch of expats to talk to !
> 
> Good luck,
> Samantha


Hi Chris, welcome to Jurica. As that is where I have lived for years, you must be withing a few streets of me. Let me or my wife know if we can help you in any way. If you need a church, there is a bilingual church in Juriquilla that is also starting English only meetings.


----------



## The Power Family

*New in Juriquilla *

My family and I have just relocated to Juriquilla, just outside of Queretaro. Seems like a nice place, but still trying to figure everything out. I have 2 11 year olds and myself to keep entertained until they start school here in August. Does anyone know where we can take Espanol classes here? Any help is much appreciated!!
Jackie


----------



## pictou

Hi there. We have all but decided to mice to Q thus winter for a couple if years. Canadian FamilyI of 4 with 2 kids (2 and 4). What we have nit been able to do is find a furnished rental or have anyone reply to our inquiries for rentals we have managed to find. Our budget will be $1500 USD with flexibility. We want to be somewhere close to schools for the kids and in a safe and hopefully pretty neighborhood. We are nit intending on having a car at least initially but probably will down the road. Any leads on a helpful realtor or renting contacts would be super helpful.


----------



## Guest

Sent you a Private Message. Good luck.


----------



## CalCas

Cdngirlinqro said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I've been here a wopping 4 days and really it's a great place. I'm sure you'll like it. If you took the job at BBD. I personally live in Jurica, Queretaro. It's a nice area. But i'm also still looking for a bunch of expats to talk to !
> 
> Good luck,
> Samantha


Well I just arrived to QRO this morning and I'm looking for other expats to help me get my head around this city. I would gladly buy you a cup of coffee (or drink of choice) to let me pick your brain. Sent you a friend invite.


----------

